# III. Romance, Suite no. 2 for two pianos - Rachmaninoff



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

*Sergej Vasiljevitsj Rachmaninoff,* born on April 1st 1873 in Novgorod, was the last composer of the era of Russian Romanticism and one of the best pianists of his time. He was best known for his second and third piano concerto. Unforunately, he received a lot of negative criticism throughout his life because his music was considered too traditional. A lot of connoisseurs nowadays recognise his fabulous harmonic twists and the incredible depth in his music.
Rachmaninoff suffered from severe depressions. This influenced his compositions although his pieces are not sad or depressing per se. I would rather say they are 'heavy' but nevertheless very accessible.
Trademark: depth, sensitivity, majesty, humanity, minor chords, seriousness

*How did he know?*
Although I love Baroque and classicism, I must call myself a true Romanticist. I think Rachmaninoff is the composer I can completely relate to. You can hear in his music that he cleary understood human nature: moments of agony, moments of euphoria. He was gifted. He could translate every emotion into his music... If you take your time to discover Rachmaninoff's music, and I hope you will, you'll hear your life story in one of his masterpieces and then you will ask yourself: "How did he know?" There will be moments that you won't be able to listen to his compositions because it's too confronting. Moments when you can't handle floating to heaven, then being thrown on earth again. Rachmaninoff moves you and you can't help it.

*Suite no. 2*
The Suite no. 2 for two pianos was written in 1901, at the same time as the 2nd Piano concerto. It consists of four movements:
I. Introduction (Alla marcia)
II. Valse (Presto)
III. Romance (Andantino)
IV. Tarantelle (Presto)

I have strong memories when I listen to the Romance. It reminds me of my happy childhood and the great afternoons I spent at my grandparents'. I was about six years old and my parents used to play this together on the two grand pianos at my grandparents' house. It was my custom to lie down on the white woollen carpet under the Grotrian-Steinweg. The bass notes on the Bösendorfer sounded incredible. I was in my own little world and I thought this piece was the most beautiful thing ever.
My opinion about it hasn't changed. Rachmaninoff's Romance is still number one, but since I know a lot more music now it has to share this place with other masterpieces from other composers.

*Romance*
Romance. Love. We hear different 'chapters' of a love story: delicacy, tenderness or strong passion.
We hear Rachmaninoff's excellent pianistic qualities in this composition. He clearly knew the capacity of the instrument and how to get the most out of it.

The melodical line is quite simple but it sounds so beautiful combined with the harmonies.
The first piano passes the melody to the second piano, the latter gives it back. The constant interaction between the two instruments makes me think of a conversation. One asks, the other one answers. This is not a conversation with odd silences that occur when somebody doesn't know what to say. The conversational partners are familiar with each other.
The Romance does not show us childish, superficial affection. No, it's about deep, sincere, mature love that surely will last some time.

I think you'll understand my choice of words... I listened to the Romance while writing this blogpost:






If you like this, you'll probably like Saint-Seäns - The Swan , Rachmaninoff - 2nd piano concerto 2nd mvt. 
(Picture of the composer, source: Wikipedia)

------------
Feel free to comment and to correct my grammar mistakes, I'd appreciate it. Thanks for reading!

Check out my blog: http://appoggiatura.blogspot.com


----------

